# Anova WIFI  $129



## damascusmaker (Jul 11, 2017)

Just saw it on Amazon Prime day deal


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2017)

I hate Amazon Prime with that buy now with one click.

It's hard to keep my hand off the keyboard, they just make it too easy!

Can't wait until they are delivering this stuff with drones!

Al


----------



## link (Aug 23, 2017)

I got one yesterday (been wanting to try it but waiting for the right price). Anova has the standard model from $149 down to $119 and I got a coupon code for an additional $20 off so it was $99.00.

That made me pull the trigger. Should have it before the holiday weekend to play with. I will be spending some time on this forum before then.

Link


----------

